# Loss of libido/sexual side effects of medication



## LostAgain57 (Dec 12, 2006)

Is it just me, or is the subject of sexual side effects of medication rarely talked about, even by psychiatrists.

I am about to go back on medication. I went on it earlier this year for 3 months. I will hopefully go on Lexapro, which I went on last time.
However, aside from teh other side effects which weren't that bad anyway, I'm worried about sexual side effects because unlike last time when I couldn't even dream of a relationsihp, now I just started one.

Should they not be too bad? Maybe i'm worrying too much? Is there a way to manage the sexual side effects? Would skipping a day of taking meds make any difference?

Also, I heard you're not supposed to drink when you take meds. What happens if you do? Is there anyway to get aroudn this for special occasions?


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Paxil and Zoloft killed what little sex drive I had (though it's starting to come back, after a year...). Wellbutrin is supposed to be mostly free of that side effect.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Personally, for me if I take my lexapro after sex the side effects arent as bad and if i just plain skip a day the sexual side effects are 80% gone. As for drinking with meds, ive never had a problem and im on wellbutrin too. Drinking on wellbutrin is supposed to be bad because it ups the chances of seizures. I had 7 shots of liquor in an hour period and I didnt experience anything bad or any sideeffects but I wasnt drunk either. Mixing benzos with alcohol is bad though, you might increase the chance of blacking out if you do.


----------



## LostAgain57 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanx guys. I was wondering about taking meds after too... or maybe just skipping a day. I'm starting at the end of the month. Again, don't know the dosage or which meds... I will request Lexapro though.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

The sexual side effect is a pain. But it's better to have that then to deal with severe anxiety.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Loss of libido/sexual side effects of medication*



cgstorm5 said:


> I don't think this is a drug for SA, but I should forewarn you anyway. I took Zyprexa for bipolar and it ruined my sex life. I lost sexual interest, numbness down there, and because I gained 20 lbs. and grew a pot belly I lost length. The only good thing was it made me ejaculate further instead of dribbling out.
> 
> Zoloft is great keeping me at normal levels cause before I took any meds I had a hypersex drive. It sucked I couldn't use it on any girl since I was a loner last year. Only problem is it makes my testicles or scrotum shrink sort of like what steroids does.
> 
> ...


Remeron has no sexual side effects either.


----------



## nesci (Sep 17, 2005)

Zoloft is known to decrease sex drive (labido). Anti depressants least likely to cause sexual side effects are: Wellbutrin, Remeron and Serzone.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

On lexapro the side affects aren't that bad. I think it usually tends to cause delayed orgasms, which isnt bad for guys because we last longer! I'm sure you won't have any problems once your significant other is in your arms.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nesci said:


> Zoloft is known to decrease sex drive (labido). Anti depressants least likely to cause sexual side effects are: Wellbutrin, Remeron and Serzone.


Whatever you do, dont use Serzone! It destroys your liver and can kill you.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

nesci said:


> Zoloft is known to decrease sex drive (labido). Anti depressants least likely to cause sexual side effects are: Wellbutrin, Remeron and Serzone.


Zoloft was the only SSRI that didn't cause me anorgasmia -- even at 300 mg--, but that didn't much matter since it killed my sex drive as dead as dead could be. Paxil made it impossible to orgasm, but leaves one with a sex drive -- what my brother describes so eloquently as "like having a gun that's cocked & loaded, but can't fire". To continue with his analogy, with Zoloft your gun can fire, but you have no desire to shoot anything. Cruel irony -- either you want to orgasm but can't, or you can orgasm but don't care to.

There are no good choices. The few ADs that don't cause sexual problems have their own problems:

-Wellbutrin: stimulating drug that tends to cause insomnia & anxiety
-Remeron: best known for making you sleepy & fat
-Serzone: liver failure risk. the generic is still available and comes with an FDA "black box" warning, the FDA's strongest warning of all regarding risk


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re:*



Noca said:


> I had 7 shots of liquor in an hour period and I didnt experience anything bad or any sideeffects but I wasnt drunk either.


I've heard numerous times about how little alcohol effects you. Let's define "shot" so we can be sure we're on the same page here. I use the standard definition which is 1.5 ounces of 80-proof liquor (or the equivalent). That would add up to 10.5 ounces or just under 1/3 liter.

Is your shot glass smaller, your liquor weaker, or are you simply an oddity of nature? I'd be asleep if I drank that much.


----------



## Flinx (Jan 8, 2008)

I currently take 100mg of Zoloft. I don't have any sexual side effects at all. On Lexapro, it would take me forever to finish with my partner and self service was impossible. It's wierd because I didn't experience any sexual sides from Celexa, Lexapro's cousin. Paxil gave me the worse sexual sides of all SSRI's I've tried.


----------

